
How Trump’s Trade War Is Making Lobbyists Rich and Slamming Small Businesses - tartoran
https://www.propublica.org/article/how-trump-trade-war-is-making-lobbyists-rich-and-slamming-small-businesses
======
throwaw1
_Since the tariff decisions came down, Elrod has moved to Georgia and isn’t as
involved in day-to-day operations. But he’s still heavily invested in the
company, financially and emotionally. That’s why it was particularly
devastating when the tariffs killed a potential deal to sell Eccotemp to a
private equity firm, which would have allowed it to keep growing while
ensuring his retirement._

And despite all these, Republicans still love Trump:

 _Elrod says that despite it all, he still plans to vote for Trump in
November, citing the administration’s friendlier stance to his company on
regulations. As for draining the swamp, Elrod doesn’t blame the president._

~~~
ptah
trump has a steve jobs like power over them. no matter how much they are hurt
by his actions, they will always love him. love is the only word to describe
how they feel about him

~~~
tartoran
That's remarkable, even though I cannot see it, I guess Trump does have some
sort of charisma over his supporters. Probably anything he'd do, no matter how
bad, that won't make a dent in his base...

